# Oh and some staff changes too



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome Jin, Nble and German to the team.

They may be new but I expect them to be treated with the respect they deserve and they grow into their new roles. 

Being on the mod team is an extension of trust from every member of UG, and I have total confidence they will live up to it

#mUGga


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 8, 2018)

Awesome news


----------



## Hurt (Nov 8, 2018)

Congrats to you all. All excellent choices!


----------



## bugman (Nov 8, 2018)

Awesome!  Congradulashions


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

very cool


----------



## stanley (Nov 8, 2018)

nice .oh yes.well done folks


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

God Jin is so gay. I just know that his first order of business was to make German a mod!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome newbies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IHI (Nov 8, 2018)

Congrats guys:32 (1):


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2018)

Cheers, all!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> God Jin is so gay. I just know that his first order of business was to make German a mod!



No, mods are eunichs so they can't reproduce. It leads to total chaos as they ban all members and then have to turn on themselves.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> No, mods are eunichs so they can't reproduce. It leads to total chaos as they ban all members and then have to turn on themselves.



Fookin' ouch, Mate! You said you were just kidding about that one...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ouch, Mate! You said you were just kidding about that one...



No, let me explain this one last time. An admin must bust one out on a super mod to make a new mod.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 8, 2018)

Can I tip them to correct all my spelling mistakes? Three seems to be the right size crew for the job...

Congrats!


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ouch, Mate! You said you were just kidding about that one...



You only miss them for a week or so.


----------



## stanley (Nov 9, 2018)

IAM STILL THE HEAD OF THE SCOTTISH CLANS ..OK 
just saying .
that job is not up for grabs .
thank you.

OH YES


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2018)

Welcome to SI


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

Awesome news congrats guys!


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats! Good group there


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2018)

My absentee ballot was never received.....


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats! Much deserved.


----------



## Mythos (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats.. I hear the first ban is the sweetest!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 9, 2018)

#mUGga


TenChars


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 9, 2018)

Good group of peeps. Hardest part of being human, staying neutral. Not a job I’d like to have, thank you for your service!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> My absentee ballot was never received.....



its somewhere in FL


----------



## Mythos (Nov 9, 2018)

Now we can say offensive things and blame Jin for editing our posts!


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Congrats.. I hear the first ban is the sweetest!


Eh, I wish it had been S30W. Would have been The sweetest.


----------



## Mythos (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> Eh, I wish it had been S30W. Would have been The sweetest.



The trolls will come..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2018)

PFM wants to know which mod is packing the most?


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

FD got a bump to Head Fluffer for the staff.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats guys! Glad to have you both on board!


----------



## HDH (Nov 9, 2018)

Congrats to the new staff members.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 9, 2018)

Keep up the good wholesome environment around here folks, congrats.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> Eh, I wish it had been S30W. Would have been The sweetest.


Did I mention you’ve always been my favorite?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

The new mod team is coming together like a properly lubricated machine. Here is a recent photo from our latest staff meeting.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2018)

What a nice looking bunch, I was honored to take this pic....




PillarofBalance said:


> The new mod team is coming together like a properly lubricated machine. Here is a recent photo from our latest staff meeting.


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The new mod team is coming together like a properly lubricated machine. Here is a recent photo from our latest staff meeting.



Well good thing jen and i dont have dicks.. 

We'll do our own thing.. somewhere else


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> Well good thing jen and i dont have dicks..
> 
> We'll do our own thing.. somewhere else



thats what the fuuk is up! Haha


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> thats what the fuuk is up! Haha


Did you miss the part where she said somewhere else?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> We'll do our own thing.. somewhere else



lmao....I am not against attractive women.........just sayin! NO... no one would ever see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):


----------



## Spongy (Nov 9, 2018)

What the hell, I thought there was some sort of residency requirement!

#mUGga!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 9, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmao....I am not against attractive women.........just sayin! NO... no one would ever see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):



Thats just not damn fair!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Thats just not damn fair!!!!!



lmfao........................................hey man...somethings need to stay private!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (20):


----------

